# What will end process do in Task Manager?



## dvd.dmnvch (Mar 14, 2008)

My CPU stays at over 60% use all the time. I was wondering what i could do to bring it down to normal. I have an intel dual core processor @ 2.0 GHz. If i go to task manager, processes tab, then end process, what will that do? Will it help any?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it depends what process. it could shut down a program or it could shutdown your computer.

your best bet would be to shutdown any programs at startup that you do not need and can be started manually.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

I use end task for turning off a progam that cant be deleted cause its in use. To turn off a bad website that will not let me right click and close it down in the task bar and I dont want to hit anything on the site or a pop up that is scary. For the most part anything with the user name next to it, is ok to shut down.

To mess with your start up items like sobeit mentioned, click start/run/type in msconfig/top right tab is start up. In this list the only truely needed program is your virus scan or other like programs you wish to have run at start up. Things like your printer, adobe, msn messanger are good things to turn off. You can turn them back on at anytime but clickin on their icons either on your desktop or in their program folder.


----------

